# MTW in Conduit



## electricmason

Can MTW be pulled in conduit outside of a machine? At one time I worked for a Facility that all the electricians swore that you could not pull MTW outside of a machine enclosure? I searched the NEC as well as the 508A and can neither confirm nor deny this. I would really like a code reference or is this just one of those company policies that over time became a “rule” because no one ever challenged it?


----------



## Black Dog

electricmason said:


> Can MTW be pulled in conduit outside of a machine? At one time I worked for a Facility that all the electricians swore that you could not pull MTW outside of a machine enclosure? I searched the NEC as well as the 508A and can neither confirm nor deny this. I would really like a code reference or is this just one of those company policies that over time became a “rule” because no one ever challenged it?


Yes you can look at the tables in chapter 9


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Most Thwn -2 wire is also rated MTW. MTW is mentioned in Table 310.104 so there would be no reason it cannot be used.


----------



## Pete m.

electricmason said:


> Can *MTW* be pulled in conduit outside of a machine?


He could be but I doubt he will like it much...:jester:

Pete


----------



## jw0445

12" conduit if he's real real skinny.


----------



## guest

Pete m. said:


> He could be but I doubt he will like it much...:jester:
> 
> Pete


Peter in conduit..there's a very bad joke in this somewhere...:whistling2::laughing::jester:


----------



## MTW

mxslick said:


> Peter in conduit..there's a very bad joke in this somewhere...:whistling2::laughing::jester:



:lol:


----------



## pete87

MTW , I wondered how MTW got stuck in conduit ?



Pete


----------



## electricmason

Dennis Alwon said:


> Most Thwn -2 wire is also rated MTW. MTW is mentioned in Table 310.104 so there would be no reason it cannot be used.


Yes it is listed in T. 310.104 but is not listed in the tables in the back such as C.1 nor is it listed in Table 5 Dimensions of Insulated conductors. 

Since these are the table of conduit fill I would have to question that?


----------



## Meadow

electricmason said:


> Can MTW be pulled in conduit outside of a machine? At one time I worked for a Facility that all the electricians swore that you could not pull MTW outside of a machine enclosure? I searched the NEC as well as the 508A and can neither confirm nor deny this. I would really like a code reference or is this just one of those company policies that over time became a “rule” because no one ever challenged it?


 
What did MTW ever do to you man? 








































:jester::laughing::jester:


----------



## MTW

:whistling2:


----------



## pete87

I thought MTW could or did carry Oil resistant marking .




Pete


----------



## Meadow

MTW said:


> :whistling2:


Yahhh I know, slow to respond to threads. :laughing:


----------

